# Europe union similar architecture to North America



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

I made a thread about European union citys which has similar architecture to North America ...like New York,boston,chicago...
As i know London,Amsterdam has similar style of buildings...Everyone are welcome to post photos......:banana: lets start.. :banana:

London:


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

Hm, quite interesting, I always thought historical architecture among some American cities is based on European standards, values and styles... Read at least a bit about first countries colonizing territory of the current US, aren't they coincidentally the Netherlands and Great Britain? IMO that's why some cities on East Coast settled by Dutch or British colonists look quite much similar to Amsterdam or London, isn't it in fact logical?


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^
I would put the question the other way 'round too - How's the North American architecture based on the architecture of Europe?

I heard the American 'pioneer house' typology is somehow related Dutch vernacular architecture

EDIT: found a great website about influences in American architecture: http://houseofantiquehardware.com/s.nl/it.I/id.15/.f?sc=15&category=-115


----------



## tazzmaniadodo (Jan 28, 2008)

Intreasting idea!
I will contribute with a building from Bucharest in 30' s New York style of arhitecture
It was build in 1929


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Most examples shown here are actually the other way round.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

tazzmaniadodo said:


> Intreasting idea!
> I will contribute with a building from Bucharest in 30' s New York style of arhitecture
> It was build in 1929


This building actually is designed by American architects, isn't it? It makes it a very literal import of style.


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

:lol:


Dzwonsson said:


> Hm, quite interesting, I always thought historical architecture among some American cities is based on European standards, values and styles... Read at least a bit about first countries colonizing territory of the current US, aren't they coincidentally the Netherlands and Great Britain? IMO that's why some cities on East Coast settled by Dutch or British colonists look quite much similar to Amsterdam or London, isn't it in fact logical?


I know that usa was colonized by Europe ..New York was build by Dutch and brits... it looks similar to dutch or british style...Florida or California was colonized by spanish...the whole north america was..sad that we lost those territorys....now it will be part of eu.. :lol: :cheers:
lets go back to posting photos :cheers:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

The Euroclear Operation Center in Brussels, Belgium looks pretty American to me ..


















Also The Finance Tower


----------



## tazzmaniadodo (Jan 28, 2008)

Concrete Stereo said:


> This building actually is designed by American architects, isn't it? It makes it a very literal import of style.


Yes , it was designed by Walter Froy , Louis Weeks and Edmond van Saanen Algi
using Art Deco elements, It was the tallest building in Bucharest for that time 53 m in 1930.


----------



## peter871 (Jun 4, 2009)

why is it important to compare it to european union and not to - europe?


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Warsaw's Prudential (then Hotel Europa, now closed and waiting for renovation). Simmilar to American buildings from the same period. Art Deco/Modernism mix

Before the war: 









1944:









Now:









Twin Towers in Warsaw - Marriott Hotel + Intraco II buildings - built in 70's and 80's (in the middle of the pic). Simmilar to many american boxes  










Intraco II tower after being completed in 1979









...and atmosphere itself can be also American


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

I posted that picture a few months ago. Not a height contest, just to show the similarities.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

'Boerentoren' Antwerp, Belgium. 1932, inspired by the American way of building.










WTC-towers, Brussels, Belgium. The start of the so called 'Manhattan Project' in the seventies.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Most of the buildings in Canary Wharf look American.


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

Benonie said:


> 'Boerentoren' Antwerp, Belgium. 1932, inspired by the American way of building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that first building in photo still stands..or it's demolished..?
never seen it before..:cheers:


----------



## Denmark88 (Nov 4, 2009)

i would like to see more of those old architecture which is in eu.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Ønland said:


> is that first building in photo still stands..or it's demolished..?
> never seen it before..:cheers:


Yeah it's still stands there


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

Torre picasso of Madrid Spain was design by minoru yamakasi, same architect as the now gone twin towers =( is very similar in design in a smaller scale of course 158m to be exact, has that timeless elegance.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It sure is! Some data


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*A little bit of Canada in the heart of London: Canary Wharf*
*Toronto developer builds Canadian inspired office district for UK capital*






























http://i.thisislondon.co.uk/i/pix/2008/12/canary-wharf-415x275.jpg
http://www.paulcampbellphotographer.com/aerial1/image/canary-wharf.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/201/455111183_a1ea3a3f17.jpg


----------

